# Three babies... Color?



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

First looks like a black foal and second looks bay dun. If they're roans, it'll start becoming apparent when they shed their foal coats. 

The third one honestly looks like a grullo or brown-based buckskin foal, but couldn't be with what colors his parents are. I'm guessing he's brown when he sheds. I'd be curious to see if this one is a roan when it sheds.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

It's hard to tell when they still have their baby coats. But right now #1 looks to be possibly black, #2 looks like bay dun, and #3 is hard to tell... But I'm going to guess either dun or buckskin


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> #3 is hard to tell... But I'm going to guess either dun or buckskin


Can't be buckskin or dun. Mom appears chestnut and dad's a bay/brown roan. Definitely black based, which would leave black, bay, or brown. I'm definitely going brown and I'm really curious to see if it's a roan or not.

ETA: went back and looked at the first picture of the third one. What color is that foal's dam? She looks chestnut in the last one, but the first one makes me not entirely 100% sure. Do you have a picture of her entire body? She's definitely not cream, so the foal still can't be buckskin. I don't really see dun because even a bay dun wouldn't be that dark, though she could be a really dark red dun, I suppose. [/thinking out loud]


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

I found two more, I'll try to remember to take some when I go out to feed!

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

DaddyRingo says hello!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Dad is brown so I bet that last baby is brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah Ringo changes colors almost by the week, all we know is that he's a roan, he changes from blue to bay to brown looking and I can't keep up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Then yeah i'd say Ringo's overall colour is brown


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Can you get a better picyure of the 3rd foal's sam's face? I believe I am completely wrong in my first assumption that she might be chestnut because she's definitely not red at all. She appears to either be brown or a brown based buckskin, which then I would say her foal is also a brown based buckskin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

When do foals usually shed their foal coats? 

I was really hoping baby 2 would turn out like mom!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

Also, there are three more babies due within the next few months. The mares are 1 grulla, 2 palomino and 3 a red dun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Momma looks smokey brown in that pic so I bet that's what baby is
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh yeah. Mom's smoky brown/brown-based buckskin. And so is her foal. I derped good in thinking she was chestnut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I back up everything Poseidon said. Baby 3 is a cutie, but I'm partial to brownskins :wink:


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

I will keep this thread going to post pictures of these babies as they grow and shed out! I'm really hoping baby 1 will roan at least as much as Ringo! Oh and if 2 turns out anything like his stunning mama!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Baby 2 is definately not a grulla, sorry, my guess is bay dun.


----------



## dunfold (Nov 15, 2010)

baby #3 is a buckskin, like his mother..... very obvious....
look at her face


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree with 1. Black 2. Bay dun and 3. Smokey Brown (brown based buckskin) and dad is a Brown based roan

Not sure about roan on any of the foals yet.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I know this is off topic, but please be careful with leaving tools and extension cords where the horses are in the barn. Horses will always find a way to injure themselves, and I would hate for the cord to get wrapped around the foal's legs. ;-)


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

The only time any horse goes in that barn is when she is fed, because she won't eat around others, she just runs the others off constantly or gets witchy in her stall. She is only in there to eat, under our supervision. This is a successful operation and not one foal has been hurt or injured. Thank you for looking for dangers though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

